# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Do you ever read the last page of a book, before starting it?

## jeccyka

When we finished reading one book, do you ever read the last page of a book, before starting it? Or the last chapter? Or is this sacrilege?

----------

tec0 (29-Jun-12)

----------


## tec0

I do it... The ending tells me if the book is worth reading or not. Come to think of it I do it with my DVD’s too... But I do think this is sacrilege    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jeccyka

Actually, from a book's quote, we can know the outline of this book,then i will continue to read it . while reading the last page of a book, just a heart‘s consolation, means we totally have finished reading the book.

----------


## adrianh

No.

----------


## jeccyka

> No.


Well, why didn't you read the last page of a book? i used to do because the book is boring and insipid, and what about you?

----------


## adrianh

Reading a book is a journey, not a destination.

----------


## jeccyka

> Reading a book is a journey, not a destination.



I definitely agree with you. :Yes:

----------


## primeoutsourcing

> Reading a book is a journey, not a destination.


Yep. And where's the joy in reading something you already know the ending? 

Just saying.

----------


## skcinfotech

Without reading last page of a book you can not get full concept of that book.I must read last page of a book.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Last page like the little about this book at the very back. Yes I read that first it's like the serp of google

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mightytrader

Yes, I always do that whenever I buy a new book.  :Smile:

----------


## Ann87

I did, a couple of times... But it doesn't say much about the book in general, so I've stopped.

----------

